# Mixing driftwood?



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

Hey all I am in the process of renovating my 20 tall. I currently have 2 medium peices of Malaysian driftwood. I dont care for the mopani, so I was thinking about getting some manzanita branches and hanging willow or flame moss on them. Does anyone have experience mixing driftwoods in their aquascape? It seems like the contrasting colors and grains of the manzanita and Malaysian might look a little funky. Pictures would be great!

on a related note, does anyone have experience with a reputable site or seller that carries manzanita?


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i wouldn't do it. mixing wood just doesn't look too good imo. i like when only one kind/color/style is used. it ties in the tank instead of making it look scattered. the same goes for rocks.

big al's, greenleaf aquariums etc.. all sell manzanita, but it is very expensive.


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

yeah i thought it might look a little weird. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Manzanita.com for US buyers and the sns has a few sellers of nice stuff. 

If I mix I usually use one kind for a base where it won't be seen or stick out.


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! The photos are of the piece in question. I figured if it looked bad, i could try to cover the wood in ricca, which i was considering anyhow. The tank is tall and I don't have any high plants yet, so I was thinking some manzanita branches would make the top feel less empty. My other wood on the right is mostly covered in java ferns and anubias, and will hopefully become even less visible as it fills in.

What do you think, should i go for the manzanita and cover the wood I have with a carpet, or add the manzanita and leave it like it is?

This is the area In question.









And this is the whole tank.


----------

